# Colt SP1



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

Are there any Colt SP1 owners on this forum.



God Bless



Moose


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

I have had one in the past and may be getting another, they are one of the 1st issue I believe.


----------



## bigboreshooter78 (Jan 13, 2012)

i have a all original 1973 sp1


----------



## bigboreshooter78 (Jan 13, 2012)

my father in law gave it to me a couple years ago, i love it even though ive never even fired it.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

I own two of them along with a original Armalite. are you just taking a poll or do you have a question?


----------



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Poll*

Just taking a poll on who owns one.


God Bless


Moose


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

My buddy has one (in MA of all places) i don't know if the 2x scope or the webbing sling were part of the original purchase but his father purchased it back in the 70's i believe and has taken it's share of deer and metal targets since then.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Used to have one back in the early 90s. I think I gave $375 for it. Sold it after about 6 months to fund the purchase of the newer model with the forward bolt assist.


----------



## Plinker (Nov 19, 2011)

*Gotta get my post count up too Moose*

Yea, I've had one for a long time. 
My SP-1 came out of the Colt factory sometime in 1971 according to the serial number:










For some reason, these things are very expensive at the gun shows.

Still shoot mine in the Military Service Competition at the Escambia River Gun Club events when I can. 
They have competition on months that have a 5th sunday.


----------



## Moose007 (Mar 20, 2012)

*Plinker*

I will try and post a picture of my SP1 Carbine

Good Bless


Moose


----------

